# D140 or GT225



## PA Dan (Apr 5, 2010)

I went out to look for a tractor today. Looked at the D140 at my John Deere dealer. Then they showed me a used GT 225. I have a level one acre lot and a short flat driveway. I will also attach a trailer to move firewood around. The D140 is new and is $1999. The GT 225 is a 2001 and is $1800. The 225 looks to be in great shape with very little cosmetic damage on it. I don't know how many hours are on it. Which way would you go and why? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

You're comparing two different critters as you probably know, the new D unit is a lawn tractor and the 225 is a garden tractor. Both should handle your intended duties from what you described. 

Of course things to consider are the new one has a warranty.

The GT has a tougher transmission and is able to handle ground engaging equipment should you decide to want to work a garden, snow plow or use a blower, haul heavy material, etc. 

The D140 will handle a plow/blower and haul firewood etc, but you want to be careful not to overtax the light duty transmission in it.

Best wishes in your decision and be sure to let us know .


----------

